# Duty on imports from USA



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Just received a pair of White Industries pedals and Bruce Gordon half clips from Bruce Gordon Cycles in California. I had them mail them to me using USPS. When they got here I was dinged with a $51.00 customs fee! Normally I have never been charged but maybe it is the luck of the draw. I bought a pair last year and there was no duty paid. 

My question is, since they are both hand made products in the US, doesn't this fit into the Free Trade Agreement where there is not duty to be paid? If anybody knows the answer let me know. 

I am going to appeal it and see if I can get my money back unless it is a 100% non starter.

Thanks.


----------



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

I could be wrong, but it is my understanding that bike parts are not subject to duty. Clothing yes.

I bought a frame from the US, shipped USPS, and was charged HST but not any duty.


----------



## bgcycles (Oct 1, 2006)

blakcloud said:


> Just received a pair of White Industries pedals and Bruce Gordon half clips from Bruce Gordon Cycles in California. I had them mail them to me using USPS. When they got here I was dinged with a $51.00 customs fee! Normally I have never been charged but maybe it is the luck of the draw. I bought a pair last year and there was no duty paid.
> 
> My question is, since they are both hand made products in the US, doesn't this fit into the Free Trade Agreement where there is not duty to be paid? If anybody knows the answer let me know.
> 
> ...


I'm very sorry that you had to pay duty. I'm not sure how things work in other countries, but, I always include "Bicycle Parts Made in the USA" on all shipping documents.
I thought there was a NAFTA thing that eliminated duty on products made in the USA and shipped to Canada and Mexico.
Regards,
Bruce Gordon
Bruce Gordon Cycles


----------



## reality_V2 (Jul 20, 2010)

The only thing you should be charged is tax, and possible a service fee from canada post, 5 bucks if it's small or 10 bucks if it's large, there shouldn't be any "duty" or "tarrifs" that you would get charged for


----------



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

Ouch! On the back of the customs form you paid I believe is the appeal option, do it! If you can prove it is a non taxable item you'll get your money back.


----------



## darnold (Mar 7, 2011)

There is no duty on bicycle parts. You were charged a "service fee" for custom brokerage services by the carrier.

There are duties applied to complete bikes.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Be aware what you actually DID pay and not what you thought you paid. There should be no "Duty". You can call Canada Post and they will quote you (from a big thick book) what the Duty is on anything. Most bike parts that I'm aware of have no Duty. 

Stuff made outside of N.America, even if it's bought and shipped from the USA, should have duty applied (rated as from the country of origin) but this is rarely done by the post office. It's happened to me once in 30+ years of buying all my bike parts from the USA. When's the last time anyone here paid Duty on Shimano or Campagnolo stuff bought and shipped from the USA? Never?

But.........you should have to pay all your Provincial sales taxes plus a $5 flat brokerage fee levied by the PO. That's why USPS to Canada Post is a much better deal than "for profit" carriers like UPS (the worst) and FedEx etc. They charge a percentage.

But, many times, nothing is charged by Canada Post. The package comes through without taxation and brokerage fee. That's a freebie rather than the expected norm.

So Bruce is right.

I don't know where *reality V2* got the "10 bucks if it's large" idea from. The last shipment I got was a $2500 bike frame made in and sold from CA USA and there was the normal $5 post office brokerage fee applied (and Ontario taxes). I've never paid more than $5.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I finally got around to start the process of asking for a refund but after looking closer, I didn't pay any duty but paid the HST (sales tax) on my order plus a handling fee. So it was my mistake to make the original post. 

I have ordered from the States before and never had to pay, this time I wasn't so lucky. As Mike T says we are suppose to pay the tax on imported goods, so I cannot complain. 

The pedals and toe clips are amazing and I am happy I bought this second pair. 

Thanks again to Bruce Gordon, he was a pleasure to talk to on the phone and I got great service from him.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

As a long time "importer" of bicycle parts into Canada, the main issue is to always make sure things are shipped via the mail system (like USPS Priority). This way you will only pay applicable sales tax and a $5 handling fee. Using a courier like FedEx or UPS will most likely result in a hefty brokerage fee.


----------



## iclypso (Jul 6, 2011)

bikerrad said:


> ..i just get delivery through FEDEX by www(dot)viaddress9dot) come here at Canada, how is it looks like when you have this reliable parts for your bike huh???:thumbsup:


Sage advice there 

I am always can has used by for biking components. Mega happy, YES?! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Always go with the post office!*

Pinarello Dogma from UK via post...zero duty, picked it up at the drugstore couple of blocks from my house, no charges at all. 

Shimano wheels from UK via FedEx, no duty, had to drive to FedEx warehouse to pick up, brokerage fee $250 approx. No duty=$250 fee, eff that!

Lesson learned.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Yes, *always* go with the post office for cross-border shipping. No exceptions here. I won't buy anything mailorder unless they will ship via post. Other companies are "for profit" and will charge Brokerage fees (for their service of getting your stuff through Customs) as much as the traffic will bear. As stated (Canada Post at least) charge a minimal flat fee ($5 up here) for this service.


----------



## bike-md (Dec 6, 2011)

I have picked up three different frames from a UPS store in the states, and brought them over the border back to canada. All three frames were used.

On the Specialized and Fuji frames, I just payed Taxes.

On the Cyfac frame I payed an extra "duty" fee...and when i asked why, the customs officer said because it was made in France.

Sometimes it depends on where the item is made, i guess.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

bike-md said:


> Sometimes it depends on where the item is made, i guess.


Of course it does. My post above did say *"Stuff made outside of N.America, even if it's bought and shipped from the USA, should have duty applied (rated as from the country of origin)"*

This is due to NAFTA.

You got lucky on the two frames made in the Orient.


----------



## hanjinsan (Jan 1, 2012)

You can always avoid the brokerage fee by clearing the custom fees yourself. You just need to go to an office of the Canada border services agency with your invoice. They will charge you the taxes and duties if applicable and give you a release form that you will show the delivery man. This will dispense you from paying the brokerage fees. If you didn't do it in advance, refuse the delivery and have the goods returned to the shipping company warehouse and retrieve your goods from there once you have the form. In the case of something delivered by Canada post the charge is now a flat 8,50$ + the taxes and duties on your goods. Unlike the brokerage fee you can't get around this amount though.


----------



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

As a general rule you should just always avoid UPS and FEDEX when shipping to Canada. USPS charges a very nice flat 5$ for brokerage fees. FEDEX will charge you a variable fee depending on the value of the item, and that's already a ripoff, but the worst one by far is UPS. They charge ridiculously high and sometimes completely random brokerage fees for pretty much anything.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

moskowe said:


> As a general rule you should just always avoid UPS and FEDEX when shipping to Canada. USPS charges a very nice flat 5$ for brokerage fees. FEDEX will charge you a variable fee depending on the value of the item, and that's already a ripoff, but the worst one by far is UPS. They charge ridiculously high and sometimes completely random brokerage fees for pretty much anything.


There are class action law suits against FedEx and UPS because of their rip-off brokerage clearing fees

eBay Canada Guides - UPS FEDEX LAWSUITS IN CANADA


----------

